# Browser



## rlchurch (Oct 19, 2003)

It would be great if TIVO had a browser app. With the Qwerty capability of the new peanut and a high def screen it seems a natural.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

rlchurch said:


> It would be great if TIVO had a browser app. With the Qwerty capability of the new peanut and a high def screen it seems a natural.


I imagine you used a mouse at some point to navigate to this forum and to post this. Try to not use a mouse for a bit. That may give you an idea of what a TiVo browser experience would be like.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I'm not one to usually get on here and shoot down ideas. But I have to say that this would be bad. The tivo is not a good place for a web browser. I've tried the My Frame Facebook app a couple of times and hated it. Youtube searching is painful as well. There is no way an internet browser on the TiVo would be anything better. Especially without a mouse.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Add the ability to use a mouse.


----------



## rlchurch (Oct 19, 2003)

Great, USB wireless mouse and keyboard. The processor is pretty hefty and the operating system is supposed to be Linux. It doesn't seem like a major programing challenge.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I have a browser in my New TV and I HATE IT!!! 

I will never use it - and If you can't get a decent presentation on a 55" 1080P, what is the point. I would far rather use my iPAD or my laptop.

hmmm - do you think maybe I have too many toys???


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

orangeboy said:


> I imagine you used a mouse at some point to navigate to this forum and to post this. Try to not use a mouse for a bit. That may give you an idea of what a TiVo browser experience would be like.


That's a good analogy.


----------



## Bloke28 (Feb 25, 2011)

With the release of Google TV, surely Tivo plans to also make it possible to surf the web too??
And even some TV's can plug in a wireless adapter and browse these days..

I use a 42" TV as my PC monitor and Tivo Television, so to surf the web i have to change inputs to PC, then back to Tivo..

Plus it has USB at the back surely that could be adapted to work a USB keyboard and USB mouse?
Even if they have to be TIVO BRANDED MICE AND KEYBOARDS I'd buy em..


----------

